# [SOLVED] While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27



## c47man (Jul 27, 2011)

So here's a strange one. My PC has been running OC'd for several months with no issues. Today I was playing in the BIOS to see if I could get a BLCK strap overclock to work, and after upping the IMC voltage and booting into windows, my network adapter (on the Mobo) came up as not functioning. The Windows Event Viewer shows an error with Source: e1iexpress and Event ID: 27

I reset the BIOS to default settings and system restored my computer to a week ago, and I still can't connect. All other computers on the network have perfectly normal internet access. I downloaded the LAN drivers for my mobo from Gigabyte's site (version 17.2), but running it doesn't seem to fix the problem. The Driver version listed on the LAN adapter in the device manager is still on version 12, even after uninstalling the drivers and running the .exe from Gigabyte.

I'm out of ideas and not sure what to do next other than circumventing the problem and installing a LAN PCI card. Any ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

The overclocking may have damaged the network card with the voltages.

Can you post an *ipconfig /all *for review please.


----------



## c47man (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

Thanks for the reply, and sorry it took so long for me to get back to my computer! Here is the config:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : EventHorizon
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-59-79-13
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c81f:cfbe:e77a:4de2%14(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.77.226(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244329268
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-7A-64-B9-90-2B-34-59-79-13

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BD89B5B8-5D36-4226-9284-F9BBB9AEA442}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
```
I should also note that occasionally when I start the PC the network adapter will 'connect' in a sense. The Iv4p connection in the properties will list Connected to the Internet, but the Iv6p will show no connection, and I will still be unable to communicate to my network or with the internet. I don't have an ipconfig for this state because I haven't been able to reproduce it since before this post was made.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

The ipconfig shows you are not getting an IP address from the router

Reboot the Router real quick
give it a few minutes then from your computer

start run, cmd

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew

test internet explorer to see if it works

ipconfig /all

post results


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

In addition if above does not work:

1. Uninstall current Lan driver using program and features and then install ver 17.2.

2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *presss enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *presss enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart computer

Let us know the results.


----------



## c47man (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

I had to reinstall Windows 8 for an unrelated reason, and after the reinstall my LAN adapter has gotten internet access again, but my download speeds are pretty low and the IPv6 Connectivity still reads as "No Internet Access". I tried the steps outlined in both posts above but to no avail.

Here is a new ipconfig from my current situation:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : EventHorizon
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-59-79-13
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38bb:2ded:f1aa:e693%12(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 8, 2013 12:09:53 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 9, 2013 12:09:53 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 261106484
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-1B-AC-CF-90-2B-34-59-79-13

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{52CFD956-0356-40E0-936D-8ACFDD75BD57}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:474:275b:3f57:fefd(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::474:275b:3f57:fefd%14(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

If you did a reinstall, did you verify you got the latest drivers from the manufacturer?

Are you sure your router is issuing IPv6 addresses.

Can you go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and post the results


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

Glad your internet is now working.

IPv6 will show no internet access unless your ISP supports connections using that protocol.

As for download speeds that is related to the bandwidth your ISP supplies to you.

Post the results of a speedtest from link below:

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## c47man (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

I rebooted my modem and router this morning and while IPv6 is still not connected my download speeds are back to what they should be (~2 MB/s ...).

Thanks for all of the help guys!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: While OCing, lost my LAN Adapter's functionality. e1iexpress Event ID 27*

Glad everything is working as it should now you are welcome.

Please mark the thread as solved if you are happy using:


----------

